# Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans



## EightLeggedFrea (Mar 26, 2008)

I just ordered a "Chinese red head" centipede. This will be my first ever pede. What is the basica care requirements of this species? How often should I feed it? Does it require a heat source? What is the medical significance of its venom?

EDIT: also, how big can this species grow? Mine will already be 5"


----------



## josh_cloud (Mar 26, 2008)

EightLeggedFrea said:


> I just ordered a "Chinese red head" centipede. This will be my first ever pede. What is the basica care requirements of this species? How often should I feed it? Does it require a heat source? What is the medical significance of its venom?
> 
> EDIT: also, how big can this species grow? Mine will already be 5"


i'm suprised caco hasn't jumped on this. i left it alone for a day. 
question: did you search and find the answers yourself already?
if not, here you go.
basic care. cacoseraph's web site. don't just read the one page, dig around. there's a lot of information here.http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centi.html

next answer, no, it doesn't need a heat source. that is unless you keep your home less than say 60 degrees

next, bite reports. they're found here:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=15048


----------



## syiware (Mar 26, 2008)

its usual adult size is about 15cm.

but we can see some times almost 20cm individual in nature.

it also lives in korea. red leg and yellow reg morphs..

i guess its temperature is between 25'c and 30'c for activating movement.

it likes burrowing... take care..

-locke



EightLeggedFrea said:


> I just ordered a "Chinese red head" centipede. This will be my first ever pede. What is the basica care requirements of this species? How often should I feed it? Does it require a heat source? What is the medical significance of its venom?
> 
> EDIT: also, how big can this species grow? Mine will already be 5"


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 26, 2008)

EightLeggedFrea said:


> EDIT: also, how big can this species grow? Mine will already be 5"


 That is probably as big as it will get (it may gain a bit of girth if it's skinny) as that's the normal maximum length for that subspecies. Other subspinipes can get much larger (or smaller).


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Mar 26, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> That is probably as big as it will get (it may gain a bit of girth if it's skinny) as that's the normal maximum length for that subspecies. Other subspinipes can get much larger (or smaller).


Really, they don't get too much bigger? What about this:

http://www.arachnopets.com/centipedes/ccaresheets/ssmutilansc.htm


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't put a lot of trust in some of those "care sheets" I've come across.  I certainly don't trust dealer info on pede size.  I've read 4 to 5 inches is the common size for these.  If that's true, like E&A said, that's prob as big as it will get.  If they can get 8 to 9 inches, yours probably won't, but possible.  Those sites usually post lengths based on very rare finds, pedes that most people won't come across.  They post maximum lengths that are not normal, but possible.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Mar 27, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> I don't put a lot of trust in some of those "care sheets" I've come across.  I certainly don't trust dealer info on pede size.  I've read 4 to 5 inches is the common size for these.  If that's true, like E&A said, that's prob as big as it will get.  If they can get 8 to 9 inches, yours probably won't, but possible.  Those sites usually post lengths based on very rare finds, pedes that most people won't come across.  They post maximum lengths that are not normal, but possible.


Aw that's disappointing. Oh well, there plenty of other bigguns out there. Cheap ones too, like subspinipes "Vietnam" and the "tiger leg."


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, the "tiger leg", I like the way those look too.  I've only had a few subspinipes but that's one I've thought about getting.


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 27, 2008)

you might be able to get like ~1:20-50 to past 6"BL but i wouldn't bet on any one pede in particular getting that large


----------

